# 2011 Chevy Cruze - ZZP intake + Trifecta tune



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice! Are your estimated #s at the wheels or crank?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Nice! Are your estimated #s at the wheels or crank?


Wheels


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Also, no jokes about the hairy legs. There was a cop that drove past me going the other way and I almost dropped the camera


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow that's good I need some trifecta in my life sadly the holidays are coming up... Plus my Integra needs some things fixed :/


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

1. Wear your seatbelt.
2. Why the heck isn't mine pushing 24 PSI? lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> 1. Wear your seatbelt.
> 2. Why the heck isn't mine pushing 24 PSI? lol


technically it "spikes" to 24 but with the cooler weather i'm seeing it hold 24 psi

i was quite surprised how quite the car sounds, even with the windows open on camera. its actually a heck of a lot louder. you can hear the bpv like a block away lol


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> 0-60 just under 9 seconds:


 
I noticed you launched from idle. You really should brake torque so you can launch under boost and at a slightly higher rpm. 

I drag raced a turbo auto trans car for years, launching off idle vs a brake torqued launch was about .6 seconds (which is HUGE) difference in my 60" times at the track. Thats the nice thing about the AT, you should be able to launch under full boost!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> I noticed you launched from idle. You really should brake torque so you can launch under boost and at a slightly higher rpm.
> 
> I drag raced a turbo auto trans car for years, launching off idle vs a brake torqued launch was about .6 seconds (which is HUGE) difference in my 60" times at the track. Thats the nice thing about the AT, you should be able to launch under full boost!


the 0-60 was very impromptu, i plan on re-doing it as i've gotten much lower numbers before by brake boosting. pretty familiar with drag racing automatic trans so i know some of the tricks


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> the 0-60 was very impromptu, i plan on re-doing it as i've gotten much lower numbers before by brake boosting. pretty familiar with drag racing automatic trans so i know some of the tricks


Right on, i'm kinda eager to see the difference you can get out of a launch. It took me a lot of runs at the track to find the sweet spot of what rpm to launch at, launching off idle it was a total dog but launching at 3000 rpm (3k stall converter) under full boost it would just melt the tires off the rims lol. How high of a stall is the factory converter?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

best video of a gauge cluster I have ever seen....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Shawn i actually like the sound of ZZP over the Injen.



70x7 said:


> best video of a gauge cluster I have ever seen....


Sarcasm is strong in this one. lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah I've realized the sound doesn't come across too well in the videos, must be the speaker on my phone. It's actually pretty loud (not wake up the neighbors but you def hear it)


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

what do you have on this car (at the time) to make the turbo sound so distinct?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Just a short ram intake, but he doesn't own the car anymore. If you plan on getting one, I'd recommend the K&N.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Just a short ram intake, but he doesn't own the car anymore. If you plan on getting one, I'd recommend the K&N.


Me too I have one and it sounds awsome plus dosnt throw codes and cheaper than zzp.

h3llion


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

contact me to purchase the zzp intake, about to post a FS thread


----------

